# Craftsman wiring diagram



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am in need of a wiring diagram for a craftsman riding mower, with the kohler engine. The model # of the mower is 917.272420. The mower has the starter solenoid with 2 spade connectors. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Wiring Diagram*

Here is what I found, hope it's got what your looking for.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

That's it. Thanks 30 Year.


----------

